# Springende Meerforellen ?



## Haeck (9. September 2004)

hallo

ich lese hier des öfteren unter den fangmeldungen, das meerforellen beim springen beobachtet werden besonders an den tagen so erscheint es mir, an denen sie sich nicht für den köder an der rute zu interessieren scheinen. selbst bei der verführerischsten köderführung möchte einfach keine mefo beißen. ich selber hingegen habe bis dato noch keine in freier natur springen sehen, ohne den blinker/wobbler zu entbehren, der sich unmittelbar in ihrer wahrnehmbaren reichweite befindet. laut meinen erfahrungen beißen mefo's auf den köder, der sich im wasser und in ihrer reichweite befindet. seit ihr euch sicher das es sich bei den springenden fischen nicht zufällig um regenbogener handelt, denen dieses typische verhalten eher nachgesagt wird ? dann würde sich so einiges von selbst erklären.
wählerischen nachläufern bin ich auch bereits begegnet und selbst die lassen sich überlisten und fangen.
woher nehmt ihr die sicherheit das es sich um springende meerforellen handelt ?

mfg

haeck


----------



## Ace (9. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Moin Haeck

Interessante Frage. Ich muss zugeben das ich die meissten der Springenden oder auch buckelnden Fische die ich direkt anwerfen konnte auch gefangen habe. Oftmals sogar beim ersten Wurf. Aber ich habe auch(insbesondere) Spätfrühling oder Sommerabende erlebt an denen völlig unweit mehrfach eindeutig Meerforellen(Wahscheinlich ein und die selbe) gesprungen sind. die auch mit den verscheidensten Ködern über Stunden nicht zu fangen waren. Den Grund für solch ein Verhalten wüsste ich selber zu gerne.


----------



## Blauortsand (10. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Das die Forellen springen erlebe ich recht selten dieses Jahr habe ich 3 Stück springen sehen die dann auch komplett aus dem Wasser waren ob das nun Meerforellen waren könnte ich nicht Hundertprozentig sagen aber 2 davon waren recht dicht von meinem standort und ich würde eher auf meerforellen tippen!
Das Forellen buckeln erlebe ich recht häufig aber an manchen Tagen sind sie dann auch nicht an die Angel zu bekommen an anderen Tagen funktioniert das dann prima und diese Beobachtungen sind bei mir nicht zu eiener bestimmten Jahreszeit gewesen!
Oftmals konnte ich in solchen Situationen erst fangen wenn ich auf Fliege oder kleine Spinner gewechselt habe wenn die Fische nicht direkt bei den ersten Würfen die Blinker wollten!
Eine weitere Beobachtung ist, dass es wahrscheinlich Einzelfische sind die buckelnderweise schwer fangbar sind - ist ein Schwarm vorort und am Buckeln dann war ich auch meist erfolgreich.


----------



## Broder (10. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Hallo,
hatte auch mal ne springende vor den Füssen, die ich na was wohl :q angeworfen habe - das war in DK - es hat sich als schöne 47ger entpuppt.
Die die ich nur spingen sah konnte ich leider nicht genauer bestimmen*grins fett*
Petri Broder


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Meine Erfahrungen gehen dahin, daß an den Tagen (meist allerdings in der goldenen Stunde) an denen ich Trutten an der Küste steigen gesehen habe die Fische zügig umhergestreift sind und oft mehrere Fische in gewissen Abständen oft auf etwa gleiche Entfernung gesprungen sind. 
Einige ließen sich nach dem Anwerfen direkt fangen, die meisten jedoch sind so weit draußen unterwegs gewesen, daß ich Sie oft nicht erreichen konnte.


----------



## osteangler (14. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

mahlzeit,
wenn man mal während der dämmerung bei uns anne oste sitzt wird man mit sicherheit irgendwann die eine oder andere forelle sehen,nur war es bisher noch nicht möglich irgendeine an den haken zu bekommen,teilweise sind dat ganz schöne klopper! es mag sein das sie nicht beissen weil es hauptsächlich aufsteiger sind??ganz vereinzelt wurden kleinere beim zanderangeln mit köfis erwischt..ich weiß garnicht warum es mich immer wieder an die ostsee zieht....!


----------



## Blex (14. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



> ..ich weiß garnicht warum es mich immer wieder an die ostsee zieht....!


Ich schon !!!  |supergri   

Hab sie auch schon häufig springen sehen. Meist sind sie dann aber allerdings nicht besonders in Beißlaune. Ausnahmen gibt es und dann waren es auch Meerforellen, die nach dem Anwerfen am Haken hingen. Die Beobachtung, daß es Aufsteiger sind, die dort springen, kann ich nun rein gar nicht bestätigen.  #c 

Gruß A.....Blex  :g


----------



## Rednaz (14. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Letzten Sommer: Sonnenbaden mit Freundin und Hund...was war daß?...
Kleine Spritzer im Flachwasser...ahh- Sandaale!
Keine 10 Minuten Später: Riesige Meerforellen raubten inmitten dieses Schwarms!
Ich hatte so weiche Knie!- die Fische hatten bestimmt 10Pfd+- alle sprangen förmlich aus dem Wasser auf die Sandaale.
War tierisch beeindruckend...bedrückend auch - weil keine Rute dabei!
Konnte schon mehrere springende-/buckelnde anwerfen und fangen!


----------



## Medo (14. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Ja das mit den springenden Trouten...

Am Sonntag hab ich das Spektakel "springende Trouten" miterleben dürfen!
Es war ein Genuss den großen beim Jagen zusehen zu dürfen,aber weiteres im Thema:

Am Sonntag in der Disco...


----------



## havkat (15. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Moin!

Meerforellen habe ich schon viele springen sehen!









Im Fluss oder am Haken. 

Im Meer konnte ich "Freudensprünge" realtiv selten beobachten. Das ein paar Regenbogner dabei waren ist nicht auszuschließen.

Kann mich allerdings an einen knallroten Sonnaufgang im Mai an der schwed. Küste erinnern. Bucht mit Sand/Tang, komplette Flaute, kein Kräuselchen auf der Oberfläche........ und es sprangen mehrere Truttas, über einen längeren Zeitraum.

*Das* waren keine Steeler. Warum nich? Weil ich eine von den dicken Jumpern gefangen habe. 

Der vollfeiste Fisch, von knappen 70cm, hatte Tangfliegen im Magen, die aus treibenden Blasentanginseln schlüpften.
Dem Wobbler lief sie lustlos nach, machte aber einen lässigen "Schnapp" zuviel.........

Sprünge durch Stress, nachdem der Fisch im Drill abkam, sind häufig.
Die Annahme, dass Frischaufsteiger im Fluss oft und heftig springen (nachts) um Meerläuse abzuschlagen halte ich für schlüssig.


----------



## Nordangler (15. September 2004)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Habe oft genug springende angeworfen. Zu 90% habe ich sie dann auch erwischt.
Es waren bis jetzt alles silberne gewesen. Ausnahme eine gefäbte.
Oft an der Stelle gleich eine 2te hinterher bekommen.

Sven


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

7 Jahre später#h

ich muss das thema nochmal aufgreifen...

"war gestern von 17.30.-21.00 uhr in der MB fischen und habe sowas noch nie erlebt, bin beim fischen, zieh dei erste in den kescher und anschliessend ging das wettspringen los... von um halb sieben bis halb neun habe ich 10-15 fische (ab 10 hab ich nicht mehr gezählt) springen sehen, direkt un mich herum auf der jagd nach tobis... alle fische waren im wurfradius so ca 10-40m um mich herum... machmal sogar mehrere fische, so dass sich auschließen lässt, das es immer dieselbe war, und bei 2-3 stück kann ich garantieren, das es mefos waren...

hab ja auch schon über die jahre mal hier eine buckeln sehen, oder auch mal (eher selten) welche springen, aber gester das war der hammer... aber keine von denen interessierte sich an meinen ködern, hab die köderbox hoch und runter gefischt, schnell, langsam, keine köderführung hat sie überzeugt, noch nichteinmal die tobifliege als springer... doch, einen kurzen zupfer gabs...nach ner knappen stunde hab ich die mir das schauspiel von land aus, mit nem heißen kaffee in der hand angesehen...  Herrlich... zuerst war ich zwar nervös, da keine zupacken wollte, aber nach ner stunde hat es mich einfach nur fasziniert, da die unmittelbar in meiner nähe gejumpt sind... fische waren alle so zwischen 40-50 geschätz... "Kindergarten beim toben":vik:

Mitlerweile ist im seichten wasser richtig gutes nahrungsangebot... Tobis, garnelen, tangläufer, stichlinge, aalmutter wurde auch gesichtet... 

Wie ist eure erfahrung, vorrausgesetzt, ihr kennt dieses schauspiel....

P.S: kann es sein, das schon die ersten mini hornis geschlüpft sind???? vereinzelnd kleine streichhölzer im wasser gesehen, für tobis fehlte mir das schwarmverhalten....;+#h


----------



## xfishbonex (12. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> 7 Jahre später#h
> 
> ich muss das thema nochmal aufgreifen...
> 
> ...


 Die großen tobis sind nicht immer in  schwärmen unterwegs 
hab schon sehr viele einzelne gesehen 
die kleineren sind es die in schwärmen unterwegs sind besonders auf den sandbänken sieht man sie #hlg andre 

die hornis sind auch noch nicht wirklich da und die letzte brut war letztes jahr also müssen es tobis gewesen sein


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> 7 Jahre später#h
> 
> ich muss das thema nochmal aufgreifen...
> 
> ...


Moin,ich hab das mal mit einem Kumpel am Kap Arkona erlebt! Die Forellen haben geraubt was das Zeug hält keine 10 m neben uns!!! Weder auf Fliege noch auf alle möglichen Blinker gabs auch nur einen Biss.
Wir konnten die kleinen Fische beobachten wie sie aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind und die Mefos immer mitten durch...einfach geil.
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Rosi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



Taubenhaucher2003 schrieb:


> P.S: kann es sein, das schon die ersten mini hornis geschlüpft sind???? vereinzelnd kleine streichhölzer im wasser gesehen, für tobis fehlte mir das schwarmverhalten....;+#h



Nö, das waren sicher Seenadeln. Die Hornfische sind grad unterwega hier her zum Laichen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Also, die Babyhornis tauchen erst im Sommer auf und siond dann auch noch wirklich kleoin, wenngleich sie auch schnell wachsen.

Es sind aber die Sandaaljünglinge vom letzten Jahr, die sich mitunter als erstes mit auf die Sandbänke aufmachen.

Ich hab letzten So. mehrere Fische Buckeln sehen und sowohl mit Blech und Springerfliege als auch mit Fusselrute anwerfen können ... nix. Keine Reaktion. Hatte schon laichende Schnäbler vermutet, aber das wäre wohl noch 2 Wochen zu früh...


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

vielen dank für eure infos...

also, an seenadeln hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.. könnte gut sein... von der größe allerdings wie ein streichholz... sandaale möchte ich ausgrenzen... hab allerdings auch seegras geangelt, welches voll mit eier war, und wenn ich das mit den hornhechteier richtig in errinnerung habe, möchte ich dennoch meinen, es könnten evtl doch welche gewesen sein... aber gut, bin dann doch eher angler statt biologe...|rolleyes


also habt ihr das auch schon erlebt, springende fische ohne ende und nix packt zu... aber das jagdverhalten live in so einer vielfalt zu beobachten war schon geil...

ja, dass macht eben das mefofischen aus... man sieht und hört nix, und man denkt, es ist weit und breit kein fisch in sicht, und dann ist die rute krumm, tanzen die vor einem tango, tut sich gor nüscht...|kopfkrat:m


----------



## woern1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich hab letzten So. mehrere Fische Buckeln sehen und sowohl mit Blech und Springerfliege als auch mit Fusselrute anwerfen können ... nix. Keine Reaktion. Hatte schon laichende Schnäbler vermutet, aber das wäre wohl noch 2 Wochen zu früh...


Hatte das 'Vergnügen' auch schon und konnte eigentlich mit Bestimmtheit sagen, dass das Mefos waren. Hatte auch mit anderen Anglern/Fliegenfischern drüber gesprochen, die meinten, dass die Mefos ganz kleine Mücken von der Oberfläche nehmen. Hab' seitdem immer paar kleine  Trockenfliegen, dünneres Vorfach + Schnurfett dabei, um zu wechseln bzw. dann mal zu die Fische anwerfen zu können. Leider hab' ich bisher steigende Fische noch nicht wieder ausmachen können. Aber falls das mal wieder eintritt, werde ich das versuchen (und werde natürlich berichten).

TL

werner


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*



woern1 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mit anderen Anglern/Fliegenfischern drüber gesprochen, die meinten, dass die Mefos ganz kleine Mücken von der Oberfläche nehmen.



Tja, ehrlich gesagt sah es im Nachhinein betrachtet genau danach aus #q Die sind gestiegen, und das Verhalten hatte ich bislang bei Mefos nicht beobachten können bzw. vermutet. Hätte zumindest mal ne Goldkopf Mysis befestigen sollen, anstatt mit Magnus weiterzufischen. Danke jedenfall für den Denkansatz, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Frankko (14. April 2011)

*AW: Springende Meerforellen ?*

Kleine Fliegen hatte ich auch erwartet.
Ich hatte mal so was gelesen, dass sich die Forellen dann komplett auf so ein Nahrungsangebot einstellen und alle anderen Köder ablehnen.
Daher habe ich genau hin geschaut.
Da war nix und ich stand mitten im Fisch.;+
Diese Erklärung fällt wohl aus.
(Jedenfalls in dem Fall den ich am Montag erleben durfte.)


----------

